# Should I have to pay?



## HumbledStriver (Sep 22, 2012)

Was my year for spring break trip with my daughter (only child). Long time ago her mother called & said she didn't want to go with me. I asked her to have my daughter call and tell me, which she did. So her mother says she hasn't budget for it and would I pay for my daughters portion. I specifically asked who would be going at it was "mothers and daughters". As things went on everyone in the world said I should not pay a dime since my time was being taken. I had a feeling I wasn't being told there entire story. Then the ex sent me the invoice and her husband was going with them. At that point I checked with my attorney. She said I had no legal obligation to pay (even if just her and mother). I emailed the ex telling her she lied to me and I had no legal or moral obligation to pay (had run this by a counselor too). The ex has gone absolutely ape on me. Now. she says no more communication unless our daughter is present. I find that absolutely appalling. Dragging a child (17) in the middle??? Thoughts? :scratchhead:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Don't communicate with her.

Your daughter is 17 I'm pretty sure the two of you can work out when you can see her and what she needs from you.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

There is no real need to even communicate with ex unless it's an emergency. Use email for the occasional important stuff, and discuss visitation with your daughter personally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

lol... So she cant pay for her daughter but she CAN pay for her husband...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I'm confused. You have scheduled time for spring break trip WITH your daughter? Your daughter didn't want to go on a trip with you but, instead, went on one with her mother and mother's new husband? What does that have to do with you? This is their family business. Got nothing to do with you as far as I can tell.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure what the point of talking to your ex about anything would be. Your daughter is old enough to articulate any need that you can meet. You apparently can't believe what your ex says, anyway, so what's the point of wasting irreplaceable moments of your life listening to her?


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

And why are you giving up your spring break with her in addition? It sounds like the mother is manipulating this situation to her benefit.


----------

